# Whats the best online fulfillment store to sell my shirts?



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Whats are the best online stores to sell my shirts? I currently have CP. Ive only had it for about a month but was looking into other places as well. Can anybody let me know what else is out there and how good they are? Ive heard of zazzle and t-shirt mojo but dont know much about them. Are there any other ones?


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Whats the best online store to sell my shirts?*

My suggestion is eBay. They have over 20 million registered users, and an eBay store costs I think $16.00 per month. Also try using the auction or Buy It Now features. Great way to really test market your designs, as there's more people looking at eBay on a daily basis than any other site. You can post an auction for 1 shirt for only .35 cents, and that includes a photo image. Check them out.


----------



## cvreeland (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Whats the best online store to sell my shirts?*

What kind of volume are you talking about?

Edit: woops, sorry about the violation, should have thought that through.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KW007 said:


> Whats are the best online stores to sell my shirts? I currently have CP. Ive only had it for about a month but was looking into other places as well. Can anybody let me know what else is out there and how good they are? Ive heard of zazzle and t-shirt mojo but dont know much about them. Are there any other ones?


If you're looking for print on demand places, there is cafepress, zazzle, printfection, spreadshirt that are the biggest names.

Which one is the "best" will depend on your preferences.

CafePress has been around the longest and has the most traffic to its marketplace.

They all have different benefits and drawbacks. If you search the forums for any of the company names (using the search box at the top of the page), you'll find LOTS of topics with experiences posted for all the services.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, I do have an ebay account as well. My goal is to get the logo i created out there as much as possible. Im also getting quotes on silkcreens. With cafe your limited on imprint size 10x10. I want some of my designs larger than that. Does anybody know the dimensions used by zazzle, printfection, spreadshirt? Also does anybody know how people print wrapping the logo around the shirt?


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

I strongly encourage you to try out Printfection.
Buy their US$2 t-shirt to see what's the quality like.


----------



## Peargirl (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Whats the best online store to sell my shirts?*

I would be careful with e-bay. I checked there first to see if anyone had sold the type of t-shirt I was making. They had and failed!!! Big clue. I'm not going that way.
Just check first.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also does anybody know how people print wrapping the logo around the shirt?


You won't get those oversized prints or wrap around prints from a "Print on Demand" type fulfillment service.

The setup time and equipment involved in that type of screen printing is expensive, so there are usually higher minimum order quantities for that type printing.

If you search the forums for all over printing, you'll find a few screen printers who can print those type of designs.


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Rodney, your freaking awesome man. I know what u mean about looking around at different topics in the forum but its like u can spend hours and hours reading stuff. A lot of times i get some good information but other times im still like ???

Here the concept im working with. I created a logo. The idea is similar to tapout, affliction but i want to spread it outside of mma. I came up w/ the name where i can use it outside of that and involve other sports, other groups. I set up an account on cafe to start of and have a bunch of my designs on there. ive bought some shirts to see the quality and mmmm some came out pretty good while others were very fuzzy. I cant have it like that if i plan to have my logo on there and expect to attract people. Thats why im wondering what other online stores there are. 

Im also getting quotes on silkcreens to have it w/ me and use some as promotional give aways. Rodney, I believe I saw in a post a little while back that u work for tshirt mojo. is that right?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I know what u mean about looking around at different topics in the forum but its like u can spend hours and hours reading stuff.


Yes, that's what it takes to learn  Also, don't just read aimlessly, use the search to narrow down specifically what you want to learn.



> I cant have it like that if i plan to have my logo on there and expect to attract people. Thats why im wondering what other online stores there are.


The main ones are listed right here in the fulfillment section of the forum. I also posted them above. 

There are also smaller ones that are ran by people who have the same or similar printers as the big guys, but just don't have the slick "online upload and store creation" setup that some of the others do.

But if you're looking for all over printing or wrap arounds, you won't find that with a print on demand service. 



> Im also getting quotes on silkcreens to have it w/ me and use some as promotional give aways


Why not use it for your actual products that you want to sell?



> Rodney, I believe I saw in a post a little while back that u work for tshirt mojo. is that right?


Yep, if you have questions specifically for me on that, please send them to me off board via PM or email.



> A lot of times i get some good information but other times im still like ???


Sometimes one question will be answered, but another question will pop up. That's just the nature of learning a new topic.

There's a lot to learn in this business, and just about any question you could have has been asked and answered and explained in depth here in the forums.

Using the search box and the popular search tags can help you find some really great topics and specific answers.

If you're just starting out, these topics are a good place to begin:

start related topics at T-Shirt Forums

starting related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KW007 (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah i actually took what u said and searched around the forum for answers and information. Thank you. 

While im getting quotes on screen printing and trying to decide how to promote and get started, i figured i start by opening an account at CP and start getting my logo out there. I have a lot of designs and there is no way i can afford to screen print all of them plus I figured it wouldnt hurt to open a few shops while i get the screen printed shirts and start promoting in local events. Just cant believe how prices range drastically for the same quantity of shirts, color, etc. from one company to another.


----------

